# Shaq down to 286 pounds!



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I heard this after the Monday Night (pre-season) Football game. 

He was listed at 338 at the start of last season. That's over 50 pounds!! Wohoo!  

I can't wait till the season starts! :clap:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I doubt that's correct, he hasn't been that light since college. But if it is, the rest of the league better watch out!


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

That is a little too small ( I never thought I would say Shaq is too skinny!). It would be nice if he could stay around 300.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

:jawdrop: 

Diesel is gonna average 40 and 20 for the season.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

He lost over 50? Nope, he sure didnt unless he had liposuction.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> He lost over 50? Nope, he sure didnt unless he had liposuction.


 50 pounds since November isn't that unbelivable. It's a little more than a pound a week.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Okay, you guys made me doubt what i heard so i did a little research: 

Taken from: http://www.sportingnews.com/voices/sean_deveney/20020528a.html

_"This is definitely the biggest I have seen him," Williams says. "When he left [Orlando] he was maybe 290, 300 pounds. Now he is 100 pounds heavier, easily. I would even say he is just about 400. That has to affect those lower pins in your feet and ankles." _ 

So, when he started with the Lakers he was around 290. So, i guess 286 seems reasonable...


----------



## lakers-will-rule 4eva (Aug 26, 2003)

That's great that Shaq has lost a lot of weight, but will it help him in his domination over other centers in the league?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Somebody told me that yao ming is 330 in august, 2003


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Shaq down to 286?! No way.. Ill believe it when I see it. If its true, umm the rest of the league is a little screwed.. :uhoh:


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

*Yeah, right*

Maybe if I cut off his freakin' head!


----------



## double3peat (Aug 18, 2003)

Hmm i really DOUBT he's down to 286...
I think LA wants him down to around 300-330(he was tippinf 360-380 at one point) So I don't think he'd go under what would be considered his optimal weight. Unless he wnats to go downa dn then put on mroe weight in muscle, btu I see Shaq starting the season at a 320.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here is a picture from August 23rd...


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

And this picture's from last week...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

286? I doubt it. Maybe 300, but I find it very unlikely that Shaq has gotten down to 286.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

I'll see the Lakers play on Oct 8. I'll let you know how he looks.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The only way we'll really be able to tell from a picture if Shaq has lost weight will be if he takes his shirt off.

That sounded pretty gay, but it's true.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> The only way we'll really be able to tell from a picture if Shaq has lost weight will be if he takes his shirt off.
> 
> That sounded pretty gay, but it's true.


Yeah, I think you're right. In those two pics you can't really tell if he's lost any weight from last season.

I doubt he is at 286, considering he was probably around 350lbs last season. If he gets down to around 310 - 300, I would be impressed.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

wow, if its true, Im goin to have to stop calling him snack daddy...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>maKINGSofgreatness</b>!
> wow, if its true, Im goin to have to stop calling him snack daddy...


:rofl: :rotf:

...thats messed up


----------



## vickdaquick (Aug 12, 2003)

he dosnt look 286 in that pic


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Like most of you have said, 286, I doubt it, 300-310 sounds reasonable, and impressive.

If he did lose all this weight, look out league


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

L.A. Times said he lost 15 pounds


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> On Tuesday evening, looking hard and lean in a casual gray suit, O'Neal sat in a sound stage in Hollywood, filming a cameo for "The Ortegas," a Fox show due out in the fall, said he'd lost about 15 pounds and then shrugged.
> 
> "If I don't get the ball, though, it won't make any difference at all," he said. "A lot of people talk about me as if I had a weight problem. The only problem I had was waiting for the ball. So, run it through the Diesel. I'm mad and I'm ready to go."


http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-shaq27aug27,1,3373635.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers


----------



## TrailofDead (Jul 24, 2003)

If he lost 15 pounds he is probably around 350. That is a lot more believable than 286, which is staight up stupid.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He was not 365-385 at the end of last season. You guys are tripping. He was probably 325-345. They said he was 338 at the start of the season so you guys are saying he gained weight as the season went along.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Shaq was 363 at the All-Star break.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

In a recent edition of SLAM magazine Shaq said he started the season at 370 and ended at 355.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> L.A. Times said he lost 15 pounds


Hmm...sounds more realistic than the 50+lbs he would of had to drop to get to 286...

He's probably around 335-340 if he's lost 15lbs...just my guess anyway.


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

Actually Tim Brown? was interviewed on the radio today and he said Shaq claims only 15 but that it looked more like 30 because he looked so much leaner.

Like Jim Rome said, Shaq probably is downplaying his actual loss because he doesn't want to cop to just how fat he was at the end of the year.

Sounds like he will be in much better shape after all. 

So much for the doubters.


----------



## Da Bull$ (Aug 11, 2003)

On NBA 2K3 he weighed 370 pounds and that came out at the start of the season. I think he is about at 400 from those pictures. If he's down to 285 he stuck his finger down his throat to barf out the fat.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

To put this into perspective, Shaq probably loses 15 lbs. in sweat during the course of a game... if his knee is really feeling better is the more important note IMO.

STOMP


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

He looks more like 86 pounds in this picture


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> He looks more like 86 pounds in this picture


That red X looks more like 0 pounds to me.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Even if Shaq lost only 15 pounds, that will still help his game, and avoiding injuries, immensely.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

A loss in weight is a loss in weight. It's better than none.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> That red X looks more like 0 pounds to me.


Sorry, bad link


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

How much did Manute Bol weigh?


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> I heard this after the Monday Night (pre-season) Football game.
> 
> He was listed at 338 at the start of last season. That's over 50 pounds!! Wohoo!
> ...


WHAT?!? Honestly if he lost that much weight he also lost a lot of power and strength. I rather see him at 310-315. His playing weight late last season hovered around 340 to 345 and he was supposedly over 370 when last season started.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JYD</b>!
> How much did Manute Bol weigh?


Bol weighed 220 to 225 but he looked 210. He was as gangly as they come.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>3PeatComplete</b>!


Caption:

_Me Shaq. Me HUNGRY. Me like to eat small kid for lunch. Tastes better than baby giraffe. Yum Yum._

Somebody help that poor child.


----------

